# Java Anwendungen Remote Debuggen



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wer schon immer mal eine Anwendung per Remote Debuggen wollte kann das wie folgt tun:

Startet eure Java Anwendung 
(in meinem Fall liegt die Klasse Main die die main-Methode enthält im Package de.tutorials)

```
java -agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,server=y,address=8000 de.tutorials.Main
```

Darauf hin könnt ihr euch ganz einfach z.Bsp. per Eclipse an die Anwendung anhängen. (Ihr sollten dann natürlich die sourcen dazu haben ^^). Dazu geht ihr dann einfach in die Debug-Konfiguration und erstellt eine neue Remote-Debug Konfiguration und lasst's laufen (habe die defaults für host: -> localhost und Port: -> 8000) stehen lassen.

Weitere Debug Parameter für die Laufzeit findet ihr hier:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/jpda/conninv.html

Viel Spaß 

Gruß Tom


----------

